# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Atoperal szampon - opinie

## Monika

Szampon Atoperal jest idealny do mycia, pielęgnacji i ochrony włosów oraz skóry głowy u osób z wywiadem atopowym, czyli skóry wrażliwej, delikatnej, suchej, nadmiernie łuszczącej się, skłonnej do podrażnień, wykazującej niską tolerancję na standardowe preparaty myjące częste lub codzienne mycie każdego rodzaju włosów.

----------


## Luisa

Witam.

Ostatnio często rozjaśniam i farbuje włosy, a co za tym idzie skóra mojej głowy zaczęła mnie swędzieć, jest sucha i wrażliwa.

Kupiłam ten szampon bo koleżanka mi poleciła i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Swędzenie zniknęło, właściwie to już skonczyły się wszystkie problemy ze skórą głowy.

Jestem teraz w trakcie pierwszego, ale na pewno kupię drugie opakowanie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odkąd mojemu dziecku produkty atoperal pomagają na reakcje alergiczne, typu świąd skóry i czerwone plamy na tej skórze, to sama zaczęłam stosować ich kosmetyki, bo też zdarzają mi się zmiany skórne, które mam wrażenie zwykłe szampony i żele pod prysznic, tylko nasilały. W każdym razie szampon atoperal pozostawia moje włosy zdrowe, skóra głowy nie swędzi i jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## triska

jeśli chodzi o atoperal to w naszym przypadku stosujemy go do atopowej skóry naszej córki, po urodzeniu okazało się że choruje na tą przypadłość, długo szukaliśmy rozwiązania na te problemy, testowaliśmy rożne preparaty i dopiero dermokosmetyki atoperal z emolientami w składzie przyniosły ulgę, załagodziły zaczerwienienia skóry i zwalczyły objawy, teraz córka jest weselsza, nic ją nie piecze i nie swędzi a w nocy wreszcie wszyscy się wysypiamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja w sumie trochę przez przypdek zaczęłam używać szamponu atoperal, bo kupiłam go razem z emulsją do ciała — mam skórę skłonną do alergii i muszę bardzo dobrze ją nawilżać. No to szampon ma podobne działanie do kremu w sumie, doskonale nawilża włosy, a co więcej mam wrażenie, że likwiduje mój łupież.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córeczka ma raz na jakiś czas reakcję alergiczną, która objawia się takimi swędzącymi plamami na skórze. Lekarz twierdzi, że to prawdopodobnie minie, ale teraz zalecił stosowanie emolientów, więc stosujemy atoperal całą rodziną, bo okazało się, że te kosmetyki świetnie nawilżają skórę, a nie tylko niwelują objawy alergiczne córeczki.

----------

